

Ask HN: What are the most useful bookmarklets you use? - kunle


======
hshah
"Edit this page" bookmarklet is the most useful bookmarklet that I use:
[http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2008/07/08/edit-this-
page-...](http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2008/07/08/edit-this-page-useless-
but-fun-bookmarklet-lets-you-edit-any-we/)

------
ethagnawl
Readability

